# Грыжа L4-5. Опять операция?



## Елизавета_Мал (13 Авг 2019)

Здравствуйте. Я *Елизавета*, мне *42*, *Новосибирск*. Имею лишний вес, образ жизни сидячий.

2) *Жалобы на настоящий момент: *Боль в поясничном отделе позвоночника с иррадиацией по латеральной поверхности левого бедра, голени, чувство онемения в большом пальце левой ноги. Вынужденное положение тела: наклон туловища кпереди и влево, болевой синдром с апреля 2019 года.
Своими словами: хожу мало и недалеко. С каждым шагов все больше болит левая нога, в конце концов ее прожигает и все, мне надо передохнуть. Стою и хожу с наклоном вперёд, нуждаюсь в опоре, прямо совсем болит. По выпрямлении боль по левой ноге по лампасу и суставам идет. Сидеть также ровно болит, сижу с наклоном вперёд и упором в колени. Любимая позиция - коленно-локтевая - ничего не болит). Сплю хорошо, в покое боль утихает. Чихаю с осторожностью, прижав колени к груди, иначе звёзды из глаз. Пальчик как чужой. Мурашит иногда голень. В туалет, простите, это подвиг.

3) *История заболевания* (подробней, если можно).
В 17 году, двигала мебель, в спине как будто ниточка порвалась какая-то. Сначала вроде ничего, потом спина стала быстро уставать, потом болеть, потом нога, потом стала ходить с палкой. Болело адски. После лечения могла передвинуться с дивана до кухни только упираясь в стул на колесиках. 6 месяцев лечилась, когда последний специалист-невролог стал прямо отправлять к нейрохирургу, пошла, дождалась квоту, в клинику прикатили в кресле, в результате операция в феврале 2019. Микродискэктомия L4-5.

Через год симптомы стали возвращаться. Начала болеть нога. Не так сильно, но в туалет уже подумаю сходить или нет. Ходить ровно опять не могу, но до палки дело не дошло ещё. Перебежками по 5-10  метров с отдыхом.

Сейчас с апреля 2019 на больничном.

Лечилась чем только не:

1)    паравертебральная блокада №5 с траумелем и цель Т. В комплекте с электрофорезом с карипаином.
2)    тизалуд №30
3)    ккомбилипен В/М №10
4)    Мидокалм В/М № 5
5)    Дексаметазон + лидокаин + витамин В12 №5 через день
6)    Кетопрофен В/М №10
7)    Курс электрофореза с карипаином №20
8)    Корсет поясничный
9)    Курс мануальной терапии

В общем симптомы не нарастают, но и не уменьшаются.

4) *История жизни и род занятий* Машина-офис. Работа сидячая.  3 раза в неделю спортзал - ЛФК после операции, бассейн раз в две недели, сейчас не хожу.

6) *Инструментальные методы исследования* (все, что имеете, снимки и т.д.)

МРТ ОТ 20.06.19.
Уважаемые доктора. Сами снимки можно посмотреть онлайн тут:

Снимки онлайн
Ядиск
Также можно посмотреть все документы на Ядиске. Как снимки DICOM  преобразовать в картинки ума не приложу.



Спойлер: Фото выписки и МРТ ( МРТ распечатано на обычной бумажке. Качество не огонь...)


----------



## La murr (14 Авг 2019)

@Елизавета_Мал, Елизавета, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
*
*


----------

